# Gathering Info for First Cheese Smoke



## jarjarchef (Nov 17, 2012)

So I was reading this thread and has a lot of great info. However I do not have a MES at home. I am using my Char Griller Outlaw for this. So need some tips and advice on how to do this. I would love to use one of Todd's creation, however money is tight and need to use what I have.

Thread I was reading

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130115/several-questions-on-smoking-cheese

So I figure I will go for this at night, a bit cooler here then. Trying to keep the smoker below 85 degrees.

In the smoke for 2-4 hours. Have not decided yet. I like smoked cheese.

Where I am really having to Macgyver it.....but that is what I am known for, is the smoke generation.

I have seen somewhere not sure if on SMF or another place. But they put some chips in a coffee cup with a soldering iron to generate the smoke. I was also thinking of using a small metal dish over a candle to generate the smoke. Anyone have any experience with either?

Thank you, Jeramy


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 17, 2012)

Never done it Jeramy but have read about it. A small metal can like a soup can or tuna can, drill a hole in the side near the bottom big enough for your soldering iron to fit in, fill with chips, place in smoker and turn on the soldering iron. It is just enough heat to get the chips smoldering. 

The chamber doesn't matter, you can use a big cardboard box if you want, anything to contain the smoke so it will circulate around the cheese.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you. I'll keep you posted on what I come up with....


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 17, 2012)

When you smoking cheese?

A Weber kettle works great

Got a pic of your smoker?


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey Jeramy,

If you think the temp inside your smoker will get too high, you can freeze a couple bottles of water and place inside. Or putting ice cubes in a pan will help keep the temps down.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 18, 2012)

Todd,

It is an off set smoker. Same as the Char Griller Pro, just a bit longer. I am planning on doing this around Monday or Tuesday night. I have my girls and they were asking how they make smoked cheese and I figured I would take to opportunity to learn and show them. If this goes over well I am planning on building a wood cold smoke cabinet for cheese and cured meats, and will be using your maze for the smoke.

Roadkill,

Thank you for the tip. That sounds like a very easy fix.

Jeramy


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 18, 2012)

I am assuming that like with hot smoking you need to have a constant source of smoke with cold smoking. I was given one of these and had it burried behind some books and actually forgot about it.

http://www.100x100chef.com/online/i...ypage-100x100.tpl&product_id=19&category_id=7








If I fill the wood chamber (bowl) and run it till it is empty it lasts about 20 min. So I would have to keep filling it or can you fill the smoke box with smoke and let it sit there. I would think it might not get the penetration and or get stale.

Any thoughts....


----------



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2012)

Good luck remember qview and 2 week waiting pereiod before eating most cheeses I will be doing some later today I will post pics


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 18, 2012)

driedstick said:


> Good luck remember qview and 2 week waiting pereiod before eating most cheeses I will be doing some later today I will post pics



Thank you. I had not seen where you had the wait 2 weeks before eating. Must have missed that.

In order to educate myself. Why do you wait 2 weeks? Is it to allow the smoke to penetrate deeper as it sits?


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 18, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> Thank you. I had not seen where you had the wait 2 weeks before eating. Must have missed that.
> In order to educate myself. Why do you wait 2 weeks? *Is it to allow the smoke to penetrate deeper as it sits?*


Yes that is why and it will mellow out a lot. If you taste it straight off the smoker it will have a very strong and bitter smoke taste, not too good at all, but the longer it rests the better it gets. Vac seal it and put it in the fridge and try to forget about it. I learned to stay ahead of the game and before I think I might be getting low I will smoke some more. I try to catch it on sale and do a lot at one time so it lasts.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 18, 2012)

The smoke flavor can be harsh right after smoking, it mellows with time.



~Martin

oops...cross post :biggrin:


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 18, 2012)

Very cool. Thank you for the info.

This will be a great test for the girls. They can taste a piece fresh off the smoker and then in 2 weeks. Very cool......


----------



## themule69 (Nov 23, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> When you smoking cheese?
> 
> A Weber kettle works great
> 
> Got a pic of your smoker?


i now have all 3 of todds pellet smoke generators. however i have had good luck with a weber kettle. light 2 brickets then add soaked chips. a one charcoal every 30 min. and a few more chips. i've been able to keep it cool enough even with 80 deg. outside with no ice. going to do a bunch tomarrow with the 12" tube.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 23, 2012)

themule69 said:


> i now have all 3 of todds pellet smoke generators. however i have had good luck with a weber kettle. light 2 brickets then add soaked chips. a one charcoal every 30 min. and a few more chips. i've been able to keep it cool enough even with 80 deg. outside with no ice. going to do a bunch tomarrow with the 12" tube.



Thank you for the info. 


This is what ended up with my first shot.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130779/first-cheese-smoke-w-q-view


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 23, 2012)

FWIW, here's a method I came up with to cold smoke in a small space, even inside in the oven.
But, yeah, getcha an A-Maze-N, it's the only way to go for serious smoking.

From an old post.......

The following is how I cold smoke inside......
A stainless steel colander flipped over the target helps concentrate the smoke if needed.
My vent hood doesn't vent to the outside, I open the window and use a box fan.

"Small Batch Indoor Cold smoking."

"I spent several weeks looking for a reliable and inexpensive way to do indoor cold smoking.
I settled on rolled cigarettes (LOL) heated with a soldering iron because it’s possible to smoke with pure tea leaves, herbs, sawdust, etc. without the fuel burning up too rapidly.
I invested about $20 in the cigarette roller, papers, soldering iron, spring and clamp."





"Below is some rosemary being rolled."





"Maple smoked butter, rosemary smoked foccacia, tea smoked hard-boiled eggs….the possibilities are endless."





"The cigarette must be able to slide freely inside the spring. The soldering iron raises the temperature inside the cold oven only about 10 degrees above room temperature. Each cigarette smokes for about 30-40 minutes. A vent hood is recommended. My vent hood doesn’t vent to the outside, but that wasn’t a problem with a window open and the ceiling fan running. : )

It's habit forming!!!!!"

~Martin


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 23, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> FWIW, here's a method I came up with to cold smoke in a small space, even inside in the oven.
> But, yeah, getcha an A-Maze-N, it's the only way to go for serious smoking.
> From an old post.......
> The following is how I cold smoke inside......
> ...



That is very cool. I like that a lot. Will have to try it when I replace my soldering iron..... Does the iron need to be adjustable in temp......


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 23, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> Does the iron need to be adjustable in temp......



No, I just used a cheap one.


~Martin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 23, 2012)

when I used the soldering iron / can method (which worked really well) I used the bigger can from progresso soup. make sure there is no liner on the inside of the can...  Also make sure you buy a new (cheapest one you can find) soldering iron..  you certainly wouldn't wanna use one that you've already soldered with... Drill the hole in the side of the can a little bigger than the iron..  just like any other fire it needs to get air in the can also...  fill can with chips but do not pack them in..  leave loose for air circulation...  I also covered the top of the can with foil and poked a few holes in the foil for the smoke to come threw...  The foil slows the smoldering down and makes the chips last twice as long ( a couple hours at least)...  

   On my first go around I pulled a block of cheese out at the 1 hr..  2 hr.. 3 hr.. and 4 hr mark..  sealed them and marked them with the correct hr (and date) on them..  that way I could sample each to find out which I liked best... Also if you haven't read about cooling (refrigerating) the cheese before vac sealing that's a must...  ortherwise the vac sealer will flatten the cheese if still warm and soft...

let me know If there's anything else to help you along...


OH yea..  at least a 2 week ageing as they say...


----------

